# Topeka search LOL



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/04/different-kind-of-company-name.html
http://www.google.com/


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

This might have been their best yet. Though not as convincing as past pranks from Google, it was funny.


----------

